# burstner 747 / weinsberg / euromobil



## 89482 (May 24, 2005)

dear gang, 
i am just about to blow my better halfs inheritance on a bigger van,and would welcome any advice on which one to get.We bought a bessy 445 about 8 months ago but now realise its to small.We would like a van with a big garage,fixed back bed,forward facing seat belts and overcab bed.Budget is about 40,000.

Met a lovely couple at the Detling show recently who showed us around their 747....which ticked all our boxes.

many thanks in advance for any pointers you can give me ......and keep on trucking


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Shark

Very biased reply 747/2...............supberb, i would say that cause i got one

only downside is the cooker , mounted to high for average size people

Oh and i have been stuck in the grass, twice

It fills our needs to the full

Paul


----------



## 88888 (May 10, 2005)

thanks for your comments on how lovely we are , if you would like more info contact me through here.
anyone else out there with a 747 who has experienced a wet gas locker?


----------



## Wiggy (May 22, 2005)

Shark

When I was looking to up-rate my van to one of better durability and quality about 18 months ago from an Italian CI 181G, I looked around at many makes including those in your topic.

For the long term I was convinced the way to go was with a Merc sprinter chassis and a quality German caravan body.

I bought a Eura Mobil as they from both a quality and aesthetics point I thought could not be beaten - yes a little more expensive but excellent quality.

I too think a good garage is essential, and the Mercedes payloads especially on the twin wheel 413/416 sprinter are ideal giving a ton payload on my Eura Mobile - the Burstner Fiat chassis did not get near it without having a twin axle but I know the 747/2 is very popular (I too was disappointed with the Fiat front wheel drive).

Hope this is of help

Regards

Ralph


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Another totally biased response 

We would say EuraMobil def. And how about this one, I picked randomly off the internet (honest) :wink: 
http://www.tristem.net/euramobil.htm

(am trying to advertise on here properly but have lost my pics since the big crash, please don't moderate me !!)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Now that is what I call a BLATANT advertisement. 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes but it is their van :lol: (and home!)


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

So

Bognormike, this is the site to sell my home and all my wares

Have to agree with JSW on this occasion


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> yes but it is their van :lol: (and home!)


 :? OK! So here we go:- I have a 1993 Gulfstream Crown Regis 30ft. T&T All singing all dancing etc, etc, Open to best offers so I can buy a bigger one. 8)


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry  

Only mentioned it because it seemed to fit the criteria. I would have put a link to my MHF ad (lots of people do that) ... if I could find the damn details to relist it ! 

(It is a personal sale, not business, so you can't shoot me for that!)

Back on topic, IMHO EuraMobil are great value when comparing to say a Hymer, and are better quality than Burstner. Can't help with Weinsberg though (the floorplans on their website are quite funky). If those are your only criteria you should find plenty of choice, it's just a question of going round and sitting in a few different makes and finding out who floats your boat.

Good luck!
(sorry about the advertising)


----------

